# What Happens After you pull the trigger



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

First, my disclaimer.
I do not care that you subscribe as I have with CCW Safe.
I make no profit from it.
I do, however appreciate the email I get from them dealing with the events after one defends them self with a firearm.

The following videos are posted here as and thought provoking training tool for those on this forum who are new to concealed carrying a sidearm. THERE IS NOTHING tacti-cool about losing the events that follow a self-defense shooting.

Self Defense as a Perspective.





Statements and Miranda





The Responding Officer





The Investigating Detective





Being Formally charged





I expect I will revise more videos soon.
As I get them I will share them here.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Best have the prepaid legal and safe place to send the family.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Even when completely and obviously justified, you may end up in the big house for protecting yourself and/or your family. I predict you will see a lot of this when immoral fools decide pedipholia like homosexuality is just a life choice. I $hit you not.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Think the necrophiliacs and beastiality crowd will make the liberal approved list before the pedophiles..hopefully.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Even when completely and obviously justified, you may end up in the big house for protecting yourself and/or your family. I predict you will see a lot of this when immoral fools decide pedipholia like homosexuality is just a life choice. I $hit you not.


Camel, I agree.
I have several friends who get very quiet when I suggest the capital punishment (death penalty) is justified for pedophiles, sexual predators, or anyone that harms children.

I do not have time to look it up now but I recall back in the `90s a group called NAMBLA were big lobbyists for the Clinton political machine. If you google it it will make you sick to stomach.

However, to be back on topic, I hope the jurors are truly common folks from the community and decide a case base on law rather than trends... Now insert your point here and it is a scary thought.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Upon arrival of the police explain to the officer you are experiencing chest pains and feel like you are having a heart attack. Ask for an ambulance and let them take you to the hospital where your lawyer can meet you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Very good, CWO. Thanks for posting.
One of the defensive shooting classes I took from my local sheriff's office trainers was what to do, and what not to do, if you ever have to shoot someone.
The number one thing they stressed, over and over, DO NOT give any statements to police. They CAN and WILL be held against you. Every one has the right to not answer police questions with out a lawyer being present. Immediately after a shooting you WILL NOT be in any mental condition to be answering questions that could affect the rest of your life.
The police instructors were very insistent that you should keep your mouth shut.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent set of videos. Thanks CWOLDOJAX


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

From what I understand there is self defense insurance that you can purchase which included money for an attorney and money to post bond.

RPD is absolutely correct. I don't know if I was told this or I read it somewhere but your going to have to tell the police something, you just can't stand there like a statue or your going to jail for sure. I recall the statement you should make should be something like "I was afraid for my life, at this time I am evoking my 5th amendment rights, you will have my full cooperation within 24 hours after I am allowed to consult an attorney." Whatever you tell them make sure the elements of fear for your life, exercising your 5th amendment rights, and the fact that you will cooperate after speaking to an attorney are included. 


As far as a SHTF situation goes you should document via photograph, video and get names of all the witnesses that you can especially if law enforcement can't get there in a timely manner because when order is restored you will be called to account for taking a life. You should have everything you can available for your defense.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> From what I understand there is self defense insurance that you can purchase which included money for an attorney and money to post bond.
> 
> RPD is absolutely correct. I don't know if I was told this or I read it somewhere but your going to have to tell the police something, you just can't stand there like a statue or your going to jail for sure. I recall the statement you should make should be something like "I was afraid for my life, at this time I am evoking my 5th amendment rights, you will have my full cooperation within 24 hours after I am allowed to consult an attorney." Whatever you tell them make sure the elements of fear for your life, exercising your 5th amendment rights, and the fact that you will cooperate after speaking to an attorney are included.
> 
> *As far as a SHTF situation goes you should document via photograph, video and get names of all the witnesses that you can especially if law enforcement can't get there in a timely manner because when order is restored you will be called to account for taking a life. You should have everything you can available for your defense.*


Good advice on the first part of your response. If you, I, we get into a true SHTF situation, folks will be too busy burning bodies, scrounging for food and trying to stay alive, versus any follow-up on any violent incident.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Would highly advise to answer questions which are required for book in or so the nice cop can write the report..such as name..address..phone..DOB blah blah. No questions answered as far as details of the incident without the sleazy lawyer being present.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Got this one today:

The Bail Hearing (Very interesting - not something I considered.)


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

Me: Sir, I was in fear for my life. 
officer: what happened
Me: Sir, I should contact my lawyer before making a statement.
Officer: please place your hands behind you. (hand cuffs)

after being processed contact a lawyer or have wife contact a lawyer. do not talk about events that happened over any phone line at police station.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I would hate to see this thread pushed down. This should be mandatory viewing for anyone who carries.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Very good, CWO. Thanks for posting.
> One of the defensive shooting classes I took from my local sheriff's office trainers was what to do, and what not to do, if you ever have to shoot someone.
> The number one thing they stressed, over and over, DO NOT give any statements to police. They CAN and WILL be held against you. Every one has the right to not answer police questions with out a lawyer being present. Immediately after a shooting you WILL NOT be in any mental condition to be answering questions that could affect the rest of your life.
> The police instructors were very insistent that you should keep your mouth shut.


The other thing is do not wound them, kill them. Why? Lying testimony. Friend went to jail 2 years for A-hole BE his home. He shot him , twice with 12ga blanks/wads, SOB kept on coming until he got OOO 3" in the lower leg, then he hobbled off. Concocted a story and friend went to jail. Lawyer said OOO should have been a chest shot.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good point. Survivors often make real hostile witnesses..but that should only be a coincidental consideration. Shoot em to where it will immediately make them stop doing whatever harmful action is involved and permissible by law etc.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I wanted to encourage folks that carry regularly to consider getting insurance. I have had insurance through USCCA Concealed Carry Insurance Guide for some time in the event that I ever have to pull the trigger.
I went with the platinum plan. $30 a month gets you over a million dollars in legal fees, bail, etc....
A one time use of you firearm could ruin your life even if you were fully justified.
Food for thought.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Very good, CWO. Thanks for posting.
> One of the defensive shooting classes I took from my local sheriff's office trainers was what to do, and what not to do, if you ever have to shoot someone.*
> The number one thing they stressed, over and over, DO NOT give any statements to police.* They CAN and WILL be held against you. Every one has the right to not answer police questions with out a lawyer being present. Immediately after a shooting you WILL NOT be in any mental condition to be answering questions that could affect the rest of your life.
> The police instructors were very insistent that you should keep your mouth shut.


I will also add, calm down before calling 911. Do not call when flustered and end up "splaining" to the 911 operator when they ask. If someone else in the house is likely to be on the phone with 911 have a talk with them about that too.

IMO, Andrew Branca's "The Law of Self Defense" is a must read for every gun owner, also perfect for teens that are learning about firearms. He spells out the major points in an easy to remember way and drills them into the readers head. Very user friendly and the info sticks with you.

Knowing the basic requirements and laws is important even if you won't speak without an attorney. Most attorneys have not handled self-defense cases and many won't be experts on the topic without research, if you have done your research that will help both you and the attorney.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sonya said:


> I will also add, calm down before calling 911. Do not call when flustered and end up "splaining" to the 911 operator when they ask. If someone else in the house is likely to be on the phone with 911 have a talk with them about that too.


In the case of a home break in, the police trainer at the "How To Avoid Jail" class said absolutely call 911, tell them your house is being broken into, and then SET THE PHONE DOWN. All 911 calls are recorded. Yell at the intruder repeatedly that you have a gun, go away, stop, etc. This will help establish that, if you have to shoot, that you tried to avoid it. You were not simply trigger happy. 
If you have to call 911 AFTER a shooting, DO NOT volunteer any information. 
But if you wait until you "calm down" this could be used against you if the perp bleeds to death before the cops are dispatched.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I wanted to encourage folks that carry regularly to consider getting insurance. I have had insurance through USCCA Concealed Carry Insurance Guide for some time in the event that I ever have to pull the trigger.
> I went with the platinum plan. $30 a month gets you over a million dollars in legal fees, bail, etc....
> A one time use of you firearm could ruin your life even if you were fully justified.
> Food for thought.


I have that same plan with USCCA , they are great .


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I wanted to encourage folks that carry regularly to consider getting insurance. I have had insurance through USCCA Concealed Carry Insurance Guide for some time in the event that I ever have to pull the trigger.
> I went with the platinum plan. $30 a month gets you over a million dollars in legal fees, bail, etc....
> A one time use of you firearm could ruin your life even if you were fully justified.


I have considered getting insurance like that but If I was ever forced to shoot someone in self defense I'm concerned that a lawyer may be able to use the fact that I had insurance as proof that the shooting was in some way pre-meditated.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm thinking of going with CCW Safe. Here is a comparison chart with USCCA and other legal representative providers.
You are being redirected...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

John Galt said:


> I have considered getting insurance like that but If I was ever forced to shoot someone in self defense I'm concerned that a lawyer may be able to use the fact that I had insurance as proof that the shooting was in some way pre-meditated.


I can understand being cautious, but I think that you then could apply the same thinking to car insurance or health insurance. I have heard though that you may want to think twice about having a modified trigger in your carry gun. I have heard about lawsuits being brought due to a littler trigger pull.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

While I have a modified trigger on a target pistol any self defense weapons are factory except for the sights on one.

I went ahead and signed up with CCW Safe. They seemed to have the best coverage, possibly the most well vetted lawyers, and @ $129/yr a more than fair price. CCW Safe is the company that made the videos used on the 1st page of this thread.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The more I read on insurance, the more things are not what they appear. I guess any is better than nothing if/when you need it. A review of CCW....



> In reviewing the CCWSafe plan, it really does offer a lot for the money. I received details on the plan however that ended up causing me to go elsewhere. I don't really know who "backs" any of these plans. Usually there is a major underwriter that would not only have funds available for claims but would also have the ability to borrow is needed. CCWSafe limits it coverage, as a "membership" to the current funds on hand. The report said they had about $500,000 on hand. What happens if 4 claims occur at the same time? Each will be limited by what is left in the fund. If they just paid out $450,000 on a claim, the have $50,000 left for the next claim.


http://www.usacarry.com/do-you-need-concealed-carry-insurance/


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In the case of a home break in, the police trainer at the "How To Avoid Jail" class said absolutely call 911, tell them your house is being broken into, and then SET THE PHONE DOWN. All 911 calls are recorded. Yell at the intruder repeatedly that you have a gun, go away, stop, etc. This will help establish that, if you have to shoot, that you tried to avoid it. You were not simply trigger happy.
> If you have to call 911 AFTER a shooting, DO NOT volunteer any information.
> But if you wait until you "calm down" this could be used against you if the perp bleeds to death before the cops are dispatched.


Yeah I am sure they would love it if all home intruder shootings were caught on audio, heck video would be even better! That way the DA can review the tapes and check to see if the criminal's civil rights were violated in any way.

In some states like CA that may be an issue, Georgia has the Castle Law. If a stranger breaks into a home the assumption is the resident was right in their use of deadly force. Now of course if it involved a domestic that is a whole other ballgame.

Personally I would not want the altercation captured on a 911 call. I only want one side of the story told, and that is my side. No contradictory tapes or video thrown into the mix.When the shtf and folks are panicked things don't always happen the way we remember. Things can also be said in the heat of the moment that we may not want played for a DA or a jury. Trying to worry about how I sound on the 911 recording would only complicate the situation even more.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

RedLoin, Two other quotes from the same page you took the earlier quote from.

I like the USCCA magazine. I went with CCW Safe because they have actually done cases and are all former law enforcement who have actual experience. Call and ask to speak to one of the cops and you will see what I mean. I see a lot of staged posts here. I have never found anything on CCW Safe that states they have $500,000 on hand. After doing all my research, that is actually Armed Citizen Defense Network. I did noticed on the links above that the USCCA is an affiliates link while the others are direct links to the NRA, 2nd Call Defense and CCW Safe. I still think the NRA / 2nd Call Defense is a great choice because you are supporting the NRA and their defense of the 2nd Amendment.

I went with CCWSafe. Owned by top pro 2nd Amendment attorneys who are actually looking forward to the fight. I have also heard of multiple instances where they have helped customers with administrative issues with obtaining licenses. I don't think it is quite as simple as just a company betting they will never have to pay. @RedLion


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

stowlin said:


> upon arrival of the police explain to the officer you are experiencing chest pains and feel like you are having a heart attack. Ask for an ambulance and let them take you to the hospital where your lawyer can meet you.


never, never talk to the cops!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Dont talk to the damn cops, ever.

First call is to a lawyer then to 9/11, dont touch the body, or do any super cool tactics you see on TV.

Hope no one ever has to go through this, shooting another person sucks - and it really sucks on American soil

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

John Galt said:


> I have considered getting insurance like that but If I was ever forced to shoot someone in self defense I'm concerned that a lawyer may be able to use the fact that I had insurance as proof that the shooting was in some way pre-meditated.


Lawyers can surely be scammy..but maybe if a person gets into a bad old hypothetical situation like that..they could remind the nagger that your monthly premiums are going to one of his pals who is paid well to come rescue you from him. Jacking with lawyers is a lot of fun. lol.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Now now they are good at calling an ambulance for you.



Urinal Cake said:


> never, never talk to the cops!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a few more to upload ... when I get more time. Thanks for viewing them.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I have a few more to upload ... when I get more time. Thanks for viewing them.


Watching those videos made me almost prefer getting shot that having to deal with the legal issues. Still, after some research I went ahead and signed up with CCW Safe. 
Thanks @CWOLDOJAX for posting those videos.


----------



## NobleSKS (Nov 14, 2016)

RedLion said:


> I wanted to encourage folks that carry regularly to consider getting insurance. I have had insurance through USCCA Concealed Carry Insurance Guide for some time in the event that I ever have to pull the trigger.
> I went with the platinum plan. $30 a month gets you over a million dollars in legal fees, bail, etc....
> A one time use of you firearm could ruin your life even if you were fully justified.
> Food for thought.


Been protected since Jan of 2015. Great training vids and live events too. They're always giving away cool stuff too, not getting my hopes about that though, never win. But peace of mind is GOLD.

James 1:22


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

NobleSKS said:


> Been protected since Jan of 2015. Great training vids and live events too. They're always giving away cool stuff too, not getting my hopes about that though, never win. But peace of mind is GOLD.
> 
> James 1:22


Sounds like you have my kind of luck. I have lots of luck, but all bad.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

As far as not talking to the cops, don't be a complete jerk about it. DO tell them the things they need to know for their own safety such as where your weapon is, where the body is, if there were any other accomplices that they need to look for provide a description etc...

Just don't tell them what happened beyond "I was in fear for my life and I want an attorney", I would probably also say it was an intruder. You don't want them thinking you just shot your spouse or friend during a drug induced rage. Assuming of course the situation isn't so "complicated" that you may want to change your story to accidental shooting later, if there is any doubt then don't even say you were in fear for your life.

IMO I would also ask if they have a body cam or a cruiser cam so that could record any bits of info that I did provide along with my request for an attorney. Fact is without a recording the police could claim you told them all sorts of things even if you never said a single word.

I believe once someone *clearly states* they want an attorney the police cannot ask them anymore questions, however if the person starts voluntarily chatting and explaining later without prompting, or tells a loved one things at police headquarters and is recorded, that can be used against them.

But having said that, when a company is providing pre-paid legal then of course their instructional videos will be scary as heck. They are selling a service! I can't even recall the last time someone in Georgia was charged for shooting a home intruder.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Sonya said:


> As far as not talking to the cops, don't be a complete jerk about it. DO tell them the things they need to know for their own safety such as where your weapon is, where the body is, if there were any other accomplices that they need to look for provide a description etc...
> 
> Just don't tell them what happened beyond "I was in fear for my life and I want an attorney", I would probably also say it was an intruder. You don't want them thinking you just shot your spouse or friend during a drug induced rage. Assuming of course the situation isn't so "complicated" that you may want to change your story to accidental shooting later, if there is any doubt then don't even say you were in fear for your life.
> 
> ...


For those of you that are concerned it might behoove you all to get a copy of Mas Ayoob's books on this subject. He's been called as an expert witness on the use of deadly force throughout the USofA especially on cases where the prosecutor has an adgenda to sell.

For those on a limited budget https://www.scribd.com/doc/87117243/In-the-Gravest-Extreme


----------

